# Cits ... >  Arduino ide 1.6.4 ķēmojas

## sasasa

Vai kāds ir saskāries ar situāciju, ka pēkšņi vienā vakarā Arduino ide vairs nemāk nokompilēt kodu, kurš iepriekš jau ir gājis. Pie tam rāda ka it kā ir kļūdas rindās, kurās ir pavisam cits texts - tipa skaita nepareizi rindas jo pieminētie mainīgie un funkcijas ir 20 rindas augstāk. Uzliku jaunāku - 1.6.5 versiju, bet tas tieši tāpat. Izmēģināju uz vairākiem, iepriekš pārbaudītiem, kodiem, bet visiem rāda kļūdas un tās uzrādītā rindu numerācija, kas kļudu saraxtā ir aplama.

----------


## sasasa

Ja kādam interesē kas ir pie vainas.. vismaz tas ko esmu atradis..


```
#define MODE   1

#if MODE == 0
#include <Servo.h>
Servo myservo;  
#endif
```

 Ja MODE  nav 0 un tātad šis fragments netiek kompilēts, tad Arduīno IDE nogļuko un sāk rādīt mistiskas, neesošas kļūdas dažādās rindās. Patiesībā precīzāk būtu teikt ka tikai rindiņa  _Servo myservo;_  ir pie vainas, jo viņu aizkomentējot viss nostājas savās vietās. Dīvaini kaut kā aizkomentēt koda daļu, kura jau tāpat neiek kompilēta un tas vēl ko izmaina!
Nu un kā lai tagad uztaisa, lai šis fragments nekompilējas pie nosacījuma kad MODE nav 0??? VAI ir kādas idejas? KO es nepareizi raxtu?
Smieklīgākais jau tas ka šis pats *kods darbojās līdz pat vakardienai* un bija riktīgi pārbaudīts  visādos režīmos  ::  
Sviests pilnīgs...
.. kurs grib noprovēt - liekat iekšā jebkurā ejošā kodā un redzēsiet brīnumus
.. a varbūt ka es tikai uz sava kompja/windowsa to redzu?...

----------


## dainisx

nu man arī uz windas IDE1.6.5 izmet šādu "collect2.exe: error: ld returned 1 exit status un uz Raspberry tas pats

----------


## sasasa

Ot kā man par visu vairāk besī šitās softu problēmas. Tā vietā, lai kaut ko vairāk izdarītu, citreiz nākas pat 2 dienas ņemties, kamēr atkal viss aiziet kā vajag.
$#@$#$%$#^%!@

----------


## M_J

Jā, softa problēmas tracina. Vakar vairākas stundas lamādamies cīnījos ar Javu, kur visvairāk kaitina lietas, kas it kā domātas, lai atvieglotu programmēšanu, bet man tikai traucē. Kaut vai čakarēšanās pie datu pārsūtīšanas, lai pārvēstu int par baitu un otrādi, kur tiklīdz baits ir lielāks par 128, tā to par varas makti Java grib pārvērst par negatīvu int, kas pieradušam programmēt asemblerī ir lieki un traucējoši, bet tiklīdz par to aizmirsti, liek sevi manīt ar nepareizu programmas darbību. Un tā ir tikai viena no daudzām neērtībām. Viss tas process ir tik smagnējs un neērts. Par laimi viss, kas bija darāms Javā, vakar ir izdarīts, šodien turpinu programmēt kontrolieri asemblerī un vienkārši izbaudu procesu. Paskatoties uz tām konstrukcijām, kas tiek rakstītas atmelim arduino vidē - tas viss tik ļoti atgādina to, ko daru Javā, un, kas man tik ļoti riebjas, ka pāriet jebkāds iekāriens mēģināt uz atmeļa mocīties ar C un arduino.

----------

